

One Week After Launching My Startup - AdamJBall
http://www.codingcupboard.com/blog/2014/02/21/one-week-startup/

======
sarhus
How did you get a mention on TechCrunch?

Edit: I think CodingCupboard is nice idea, don't get me wrong, and in your
first week you've got a mention on TechCrunch (startup dream, as you wrote).

Can you explain how it happened?

~~~
AdamJBall
Drafting a separate post on this so bear with me but you can see the press
release I sent here: [http://www.codingcupboard.com/press/releases/Coding-
Cupboard...](http://www.codingcupboard.com/press/releases/Coding-Cupboard-
Launches-To-Connect-Student-Coders-Business)

~~~
sarhus
Ok! But that's not an answer :) it's your press release. Looking forward to
reading how "CodingCupboard got on TechCrunch" in a week!

~~~
AdamJBall
Just rushing about at the moment and want to spend the time on a more detailed
post that can help more!

------
ianpri
Just tried to add a project and some of my thoughts

\- you might want to mention more clearly that current posting projects is
free

\- Do you need to ask for address details just to post a project? I can
understand when it comes to billing, but it initially put me off just to post
a free project.

\- You ask for a budget but i'm looking for someone for ongoing work, perhaps
make this optional? I had to enter £0 to proceed

\- the text boxes aren't resizable (FF mac) so its hard to re-read what you've
just entered

Good luck and looking forward to some responses to my listing

~~~
AdamJBall
Awesome, thanks for the feedback. Will hack together some updates over the
weekend!

------
dav-
Why, oh why, are passwords limited to 16 characters? It simply baffles me that
modern applications are still being built with these pointless limits. Can you
please explain your reasoning to me?

~~~
AdamJBall
It's a learning curve for us. That's why this kind of feedback is important.

~~~
rickyc091
As another person stated, on another question, you didn't really answer why
the 16 character limit was imposed in the first place. Is it due to some
plugin? You don't think people will remember long passwords?

~~~
mbrameld
It's because the password field in their database has a length of 16.

~~~
hibbelig
Let's hope they store a (salted) hash of the password, not the password
itself.

------
viame
Good luck on the startup.

Few questions: How much time did it take you to build this? Is this an evening
project? It costs £25 to list and £100 to award a project, am I getting this
right? How do you select your coders? Why did you choose such saturated
market, in a way at least? I do believe there is always room for more, just
wondering.

~~~
dave_sullivan
Your comment just made me think of something: Relatively crowded market, and
this is probably on the expensive end. Meanwhile, recruiting companies make
like 20k per placement (20% of first year salary?). I want to be selling to
the guys used to paying 20k for that service, not £100.

Is anyone going after the high end? Recruiting companies I've seen are a bit
lacking in innovation.

~~~
viame
Very nice, I like where you're going with this. The target market is there for
sure. I didn't hear about anyone being in this space, at least for now, and
you? I'll try to scan this market and see what I can find.

------
davidw
You should make it clear that it's UK only, or add the international prefix to
the number.

~~~
AdamJBall
Will make sure to update!

------
rjf90
Congrats, nice work! Look forward to seeing more!

